# What type of printing is used?



## brentm8 (Jun 1, 2006)

Does anyone know what type of printing is used on these shirts?

imaginaryfoundation.com/index.php?pagemode=index&type=Mens%20T
imaginaryfoundation.com/magnify_popup.php?uid=B788F0
imaginaryfoundation.com/magnify_popup.php?uid=FC3499

I know litho transfers produce photorealistic images, but these have a soft touch. I always thought lithos were hard and stiff. Is this a litho in your opinion or is it done by another process? Any information on what and how would be extremely appreciated.



They seem to be an advanced company in there technique. Cool Hunting seems to be impressed by their flocking.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Without seeing the t-shirt in person it's hard to tell. You could always just ask the company what printing they use (it could vary from design to design).

If someone that saw it said they were flock, then it's probably flock printing. Flock printing is pretty distinct.


----------



## brentm8 (Jun 1, 2006)

I’m more interested in any opinions on how they did their photorealistic images, like below.

imaginaryfoundation.com/magnify_popup.php?uid=D54D5A
imaginaryfoundation.com/magnify_popup.php?uid=B788F0


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

they all look a lil diferent. Some look like striaght up CMYK and some simulated and some a mixture of both.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I’m more interested in any opinions on how they did their photorealistic images


Instead of opinions, you could email or call them as a potential customer and ask them how their shirts are printed.

I think those designs could be screen printed with the right equipment (that could handle enough colors), and it also could be dye sublimated or plastisol transfers. 

It's hard to tell without seeing a t-shirt in person (which I think I might do since they have a lot of cool designs )


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

This is yet another case where actually reading product pages before posting a question will help.

(their shirts are generally (if not exclusively) screenprinted, with a wide variety of methods - some with bleach, some with traditional methods, some are belt printed with discharge ink, some are 4 colour process (with additional spot colours), they also use a lot of waterbased inks - it's likely, though not certain, that all of their shirts are screenprinted)

I think Imaginary Foundation are a great example of a company that are aware of what screenprinting has on offer, and choose the most appropriate printing method for the job. Their products would be a challenge to print, but the results are worth it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> This is yet another case where actually reading product pages before posting a question will help.


Weird, I looked on the product pages, the about page, and all over the site but I couldn't find that information. Must have overlooked it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Weird, I looked on the product pages, the about page, and all over the site but I couldn't find that information. Must have overlooked it.


It wasn't on every product page - they were strangely inconsistent (and detailed) about it. It was quite weird actually. It was there if one really wanted to know though.

I've noticed a few places lately getting a lot more specific about their printing methods. I don't know if they perceive customers as becoming a lot more sophisticated about such matters, if they're trying to dazzle them with arcane knowledge, or if the info is just there for the minority* who understand it and care.

It's mostly companies specifying that they use waterbased ink - so I do wonder if they're just hoping people will assume it's a more environmentally friendly process, which goes along with the whole sweatshop free social conscience thing.

*I think it's a minority anyway... maybe it's not.


----------



## Sac printer (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you guys think it's a good idea to give details about the printing methods and the brand of shirts being printing on? I never buy heat tranfer shirts so if I can't find that info right away I usually don't bother buying. I recently advised a client to add details about the his shirts, for example: AA shirts, Screenprinted, weight etc. . Over all is it useful information? I seem to think so.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think there are enough educated buyers out there who care about such matters to justify the effort, and that if you're using quality materials it's not going to cost you a sale. If people don't understand or don't care, they'll just skip over the information without harm.

A lot of buyers refuse to buy heat transfers, so if you are screen printing it's worth saying so.

I'm not sure it's worth being as specific as Imaginary Foundation (for example), but I don't know - I found it interesting, and I guess people to whom it didn't mean anything (roller what?) would just skip over it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do you guys think it's a good idea to give details about the printing methods and the brand of shirts being printing on?


I think whatever you write about your shirt description should be done in a "positive" light. 

I wouldn't put text like "these aren't cheap heat transfers" if you are screen printing. I don't think the negative approach works well (unless that's the theme of your site like tshirthell). I see too many t-shirt websites doing this and I think it makes them look cheap. Like those political campaign ads you see around election time that makes the other side look like a mass murderer.

Keep it positive like "Our shirts are professionally screen printed on 100% cotton, super soft, Hanes Beefy T-Shirts."

Whatever your printing method is, it should be put as positively as possible. I've even seen sites that do heat pressing say *their* heat press designs aren't cheapy iron-ons. I don't think that's the right way to describe your printing process...but that's just my opinion


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I wouldn't put text like "these aren't cheap heat transfers" if you are screen printing. I don't think the negative approach works well


I agree. It always bugs me when sites say that (and they always use the adjective "cheap" or occasionally "crappy" - not just "these aren't heat transfers").

It just strikes a bad chord with me as a customer. Professional companies don't bad mouth the competition (openly at any rate ). If nothing else you run the risk of offending people who are quite happy to buy both heat transfered and screen printed garments.


----------

